# Watco Nitro lacquer at HD....good?



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm looking right it... 1 gallon for $53. Home Depot. I'm surprised to even see this here as I thought it was hard to find nitrocellulose lacquer.
Is this any good? I was going to track down the Goudey brand in Toronto next week but if this is as good I won't bother.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've used the rattle can Watco and it works great! It also ages pretty quickly too. My biggest recommendation is to let the can warm up a bit before use, as you'll get a more even spray out of the nozzle.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok thanks. I'm looking at clear that I can tint and spray. I might just buy the Goudey if I find it.
The Watco can doesn't mention thinning on the directions so it might be prethinned, which is ok but I'd rather control that myself.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Get Behlen from Ardec


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Get Behlen from Ardec


Thanks! I did not know of this dealer. I found this...

Classic Instrument Lacquer

I might still look for the Goudey brand next week. 
If the Watco came in a quart I'd try it but $60 with tax for a gallon is a bit much for an experiment.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

and as an fyi... guitar finish kit on sale.

Guitar Finishing Kit


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I highly doubt Watco is nitrocellulose. More than likely has plasticizers in it. Still a good product though. As TWRC mentioned above, the rattle cans are one of the best I've used.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Watco is nitro.
I have a few smaller cans in the shop, the local Home Depot doesn’t stock the larger ones.

You will definitely have to thin it to spray.
It’s thicker than the spray can stuff.

If you want a small can I will sell you one.
No clue what shipping would be tho.

Nathan


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nnieman said:


> Watco is nitro.
> I have a few smaller cans in the shop, the local Home Depot doesn’t stock the larger ones.
> 
> You will definitely have to thin it to spray.
> ...


Nathan thanks for the offer. If you've used this watco and its OK then I'm good with that. I can live with a gallon they sell up here as I think it doesn't go bad. I was surprised to see 4 gallon cans on the shelf. 
I'm in the Toronto area next week with time to kill once in a while so I'll check out other stores for quart cans.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Swervin55 said:


> I highly doubt Watco is nitrocellulose. More than likely has plasticizers in it. Still a good product though. As TWRC mentioned above, the rattle cans are one of the best I've used.


It said nitrocellulose in the description on the label. I was surprised to even see it as most lacquers are acrylic.
I want to avoid spray cans as I want to tint it myself, and you get better value and less waste from quarts or gallons.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

tomee2 said:


> It said nitrocellulose in the description on the label. I was surprised to even see it as most lacquers are acrylic.
> I want to avoid spray cans as I want to tint it myself, and you get better value and less waste from quarts or gallons.


It brushes really well.
Kinda tricky because it skins off super fast.
You have to be careful with drips because nitro burns in to previous costs - so if you go to wipe a drip you can take it down to bare wood (voice of experience talking ).

I actually prefer to colour then shellac then nitro.
The last one I did - I tinted the shellac with colorfx dye.
It worked well but I haven’t had time to finish it.

Nathan


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I found a 946mL can of this Watco nitro in gloss at a HD on Steeles while in Toronto last week for $22. Double the cost per liter but buying an entire gallon just to try it out on a Strat body is a bit much.


----------

